# HOBBY LOBBY -- Halloween 2014



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. I know that Hobby Lobby carries the men's heads but never thought to use one of their 40% coupons for them.

I have a bunch of crosses from Hobby Lobby. They have sales on them all the time, plus they clearance out in the summer in time for Halloween since they habitually have Christmas out really early.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I have one of them male heads in the garage. He sits there on the furnace with a hat on. Picked him up at a second hand store. His name is Bill.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had an exchange to make at HL today and looked for their Mighty Bright full page magnifier (see post above). Found it in the needlework area. What they carry is a hard, non-flexible one however. Guess it depends on your needs but I like the FlexiThin the best as it can be used for more projects like lining plastic/glass jars.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a photo I took yesterday of some neon-colored florals they have this spring. I thought the shapes and colors would lend themselves to a Seuss or psychedelic looking Malice in Wonderland garden. Maybe an underwater setting in backlight?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

GOS, Thanks for all the ideas. My favorite of your projects has to be the figi mermaid. Wow. That is going to be awesome!


----------

